# NCE Switch Kat



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anybody out there have any experiance with the NCE Switch Kat? I bought one to operate a critical switch on my layout. I am using an LGB switch. NCE says that this piece of equipment can be operated with the CAB and with momentary switch push button switches. Bitswitch advertises the same set up. I wired the Switch Kat up to two LGB track contacts. If I manually operate the switch using a magnet over the track contact everything seems to work. When I am running a loco, the Switch Kat responds to the CAB but after a minute or so the Switch Kat flips the switch by itself. If I disconnect one of the track switchs(LGB 17100) things seem to work right. I cannot get the Switch Kat to operate as advertised. Any help out there, this is driving me nuts and the folks at NCE are no help at all.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenny, 

Hook the Switch Kat "track input" to the rails, do not go through the LGB 17100.. This should solve your problem.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

BulletBob

The track input is connected to the rails. The 17100 is connected to the outputs ground and 1 and 2. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I have used the switchkat with little trouble but not wired like you are with a 17100 .......

there is more then just a reed switch in there becouse it has three wire hookups and the lgb system uses ac power for the switches so it could have routing dioides ......



if you go to here and look down a ways you will see how bit switch fixes it 

http://www.dccbitswitch.com/Installation%20Ins%2011-07.pdf

they state

*LGB 17100 Track contacts when used with BitSwitches*
*LGB 17100 LGB 17100*
*LGB track contacts are designed for AC*
*Half Wave operation and therefore for*
*DC operation used by the BitSwitch*
*Products the CENTER is connected to*
*the BitSwitch common or ground and*
*the IN side of the 17100 is connected to*
*the appropriate "TRIGGER" . This*
*method causes a small drop in DC*
*voltage.*


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenny, 

Have to agree with Scott.. If there are diodes in the LGB 17100 it can be back feeding the switch input & tripping the Switch-Kat.. If you want to trip the Switch-Kat with a magnet then I would use just reed switches with no extra circuitry.. Hope this helps.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

there are dioides that would need to be bypassed .....

this is from a old lgb book


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

Kenny, 

To use both 17100's you will have to hook the center terminal of one 17100 to the #1 input & the other center terminal of the other 17100 to the #2 input.. You will then have to hook wires from 1 of the outside terminals on the 17100 to the ground terminal, swipe with a magnet & see if the Switch-Kat works.. If not move the wire to the other terminal & try again with the magnet.. You will have to do this on both 17100's.. If this does not work, then you may have to bi-pass the diodes.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Fred Hughes at Bitswitch seems to have solved the problem. The wiring I was using was causing eroneous signals to the Switch Kat. I ran separate feeds to the LGB 17100 and so far, that seems to have corrected the problem. NCE was supposed to have eliminated this situation in an upgrade of the Switch Kat but, I have to assume, they have not done that yet. I am going to contact NCE about this modification. I will keep whomever is interested, posted. Again thanks for your help and thanks Fred!!!


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

kenny 

glad you got it to work ...... if you can more info on what the fix was


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

The Switch Kat seems to working fine now. A couple of tips: Place a 1/2 amp fuse in line with the track feed. This will save you the problem of burning up the Switch Kat and save your switch. My LGB switch was melted from the Switch Kat. Second, make sure you run separate feeds out to your track switches. According to reliable sources, NCE was supposed to make a mod to the Switch Kat to prevent it from picking up signals from adjacent wiring. I guess they have not done that yet. Third, use LEDs. The Switch Kat seems to have a problem with regular light bulbs. Today I ran an engine on the lay out and the Switch Kat, lights and LGB track contacts all worked fine. I hope this helps anybody out there, at least you can avoid all the problems I have had. (by the way, none of this is mentioned in the instruction manual for the Switch Kat).


----------

